# Bandwagontrey!!!



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

Any more comments on Bama's ranking????


See you again in 34 years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any more comments on Bama's ranking????
> 
> 
> See you again in 34 years



What?? You don't think Bama will win another one for 34 years??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What?? You don't think Bama will win another one for 34 years??




Clemsux won't

Trey will be gone for 34


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What?? You don't think Bama will win another one for 34 years??



clemson nc is more recent than uga.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> clemson nc is more recent than uga.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> clemson nc is more recent than uga.



Pretty much everyone on this board's team's nc is more recent than uga.  Even JetJockey's Washington.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Pretty much everyone on this board's team's nc is more recent than uga.  Even JetJockey's Washington.



That's a good way to rationalize and make you feel better about getting whipped by GT.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's a good way to rationalize and make you feel better about getting whipped by GT.



Yep.  Anytime I want to feel better, I can just look at the boodawg.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Pretty much everyone on this board's team's nc is more recent than uga.  Even JetJockey's Washington.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 12, 2016)

I knocked this down to 3.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Pretty much everyone on this board's team's nc is more recent than uga.  Even JetJockey's Washington.





BROWNING7WSM said:


>



I get the distinct impression this fact has some overarching significance in this forum. I am certain outside this forum it doesn't mean squat, which means the overarching significance of this fact inside this forum amounts to just a little bit more than "squat", all things considered.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> GIFSoup
> "I get the distinct impression this fact has some overarching significance in this forum. I am certain outside this forum it doesn't mean squat, which means the overarching significance of this fact inside this forum amounts to just a little bit more than "squat", all things considered."



You sure are purdy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's a good way to rationalize and make you feel better about getting whipped by GT.



given his avatar choices of recent, one may speculate he doesnt mind getting whipped by tekkies.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> given his avatar choices of recent, one may speculate he doesnt mind getting whipped by tekkies.



It's the poster for Magic Matt.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> given his avatar choices of recent, one may speculate he doesnt mind getting whipped by tekkies.



I think he may like it. Ewwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

I have come to realize yall are just a bunch of 7 year olds on the playground seeing who can throw their rock the furthest hahaha


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> I have come to realize yall are just a bunch of 7 year olds on the playground seeing who can throw their rock the furthest hahaha



We aren't throwing rocks but yeah its what we do.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 12, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any more comments on Bama's ranking????
> 
> 
> See you again in 34 years



I'm sure your idol Nick Saban hopes he doesn't have to see Watson again in the next 34 years...

Seriously though, congrats on the win. It was a good game and ya'll were able to make a few more plays than us at the end.

Maybe we'll get a rematch next year. Ya'll shouldn't have any problem taking care business with that SEC cupcake schedule.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> . I am certain outside this forum it doesn't mean squat



I don't know elfiii, I think it was the reason they sent Richt packing even though he routinely won 9-10 games a year. In fact, the "Fire Richt" brigade mentioned it pretty regularly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> I have come to realize yall are just a bunch of 7 year olds on the playground seeing who can throw their rock the furthest hahaha



Watching the boys around here is like going to the Zoo and watching Gorillas sling their poo at each other..

Not Everybody can be right all the time like me!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> We aren't throwing rocks but yeah its what we do.



You may not throw rocks, but we know you be slanging rocks.


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You may not throw rocks, but we know you be slanging rocks.



that avatar.... i just cant..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> that avatar.... i just cant..



The new one or the old one?


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The new one or the old one?



thuglife..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> that avatar.... i just cant..



Forgive him Daisy... He's a young little whipper snapper that still watches Power Rangers..

We're nice to him cause he's Spot's youngest son..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I don't know elfiii, I think it was the reason they sent Richt packing even though he routinely won 9-10 games a year. In fact, the "Fire Richt" brigade mentioned it pretty regularly.



Nobody in this forum influenced that one way or the other. It was already dialed in. McGarity swore in the AJC article he decided to fire Richt on his way home from the Tech game. Everybody knows he's a liar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nobody in this forum influenced that one way or the other. It was already dialed in. McGarity swore in the AJC article he decided to fire Richt on his way home from the Tech game. Everybody knows he's a liar.



kirby needs to deal with the idiots running the dog programl and let them know who is in charge. mcgarrity is a piece of dung


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby needs to deal with the idiots running the dog programl and let them know who is in charge. mcgarrity is a piece of dung



Kirby is going to have plenty of room to make whatever changes he wants.. McGarity will make sure of that. Kirby is "his" hire so failure is no an option.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nobody in this forum influenced that one way or the other. It was already dialed in. McGarity swore in the AJC article he decided to fire Richt on his way home from the Tech game. Everybody knows he's a liar.



McGarity knew after the Florida game that he was firing Richt, if he could get Herman.  He couldn't, but when it became obvious that Smart was ready to take a HC gig, McGarity jumped at the opportunity.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nobody in this forum influenced that one way or the other. It was already dialed in. McGarity swore in the AJC article he decided to fire Richt on his way home from the Tech game. Everybody knows he's a liar.



This forum may not have swayed their decision, but the dawg fans outside of this forum felt the same way as the fans on here. When I was up in Jefferson in November I went out to dinner with about 12 family members, including one that is a higher up at UGA, and they sounded so much like the crew on here it was scary. They were also struggling with the 9-10 win seasons vs no NCs and said that's how most people felt. Personally I think the change was best for all parties including Georgia fans.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> McGarity knew after the Florida game that he was firing Richt, if he could get Herman.  He couldn't, but when it became obvious that Smart was ready to take a HC gig, McGarity jumped at the opportunity.





bullgator said:


> This forum may not have swayed their decision, but the dawg fans outside of this forum felt the same way as the fans on here. When I was up in Jefferson in November I went out to dinner with about 12 family members, including one that is a higher up at UGA, and they sounded so much like the crew on here it was scary. They were also struggling with the 9-10 win seasons vs no NCs and said that's how most people felt. Personally I think the change was best for all parties including Georgia fans.



McGarity knew at the start of the season. His mind was already made up. The only thing that could have saved Richt in hindsight was an NC and then maybe not. When we lost to UT that was all she wrote.

I don't have a problem with the change. I have a problem with the way it was done. Richt got the axe to save McGarity's job. Not letting him coach the bowl game was dirty pool.

McGarity is not a DGD. Fire McGarity regardless of what Smart does his first year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2016)

what happened to bandwagon. looks like he got processed.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what happened to bandwagon. looks like he got processed.



he'll show back up once again 34 years from now


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> he'll show back up once again 34 years from now



Isn't that how bandwagontrey is supposed to work? The wagon shows up, everybody hops on board. The wagon leaves town, everybody hops off.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 2, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> he'll show back up once again 34 years from now



I'm here....

Hoping we land the #1 recruit in the nation tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm here....
> 
> Hoping we land the #1 recruit in the nation tomorrow.



45-40.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 11, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm sure your idol Nick Saban hopes he doesn't have to see Watson again in the next 34 years...
> 
> Seriously though, congrats on the win. It was a good game and ya'll were able to make a few more plays than us at the end.
> 
> Maybe we'll get a rematch next year. Ya'll shouldn't have any problem taking care business with that SEC cupcake schedule.



As expected, Bama made it through the cupcake SEC conference without a loss, but unfortunately for Saban; he did in fact have to go up against Watson one more time.... hehe


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 11, 2017)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any more comments on Bama's ranking????
> 
> 
> See you again in 34 years



That was a quick 34 years.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Watching the boys around here is like going to the Zoo and watching Gorillas sling their poo at each other..
> 
> Not Everybody can be right all the time like me!



Your anology is perfect for YOU


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2017)

no more "Clemsoning"..i'd say they are off the hook.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> clemson nc is more recent than uga.



Now they have 2 since the last time the mutts won one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your anology is perfect for YOU



Funny how you got stuck on a "Poo" comment.. Brick by brick or in your case.. dung pile by dung pile..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

skeeter24 said:


> Now they have 2 since the last time the mutts won one



And UGA's little brother the Barn still hasn't passed us..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> clemson nc is more recent than uga.



Both of them.


----------

